# chicken riddle



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

a hen and a half can lay an egg and a half in a day and a half.

How many hens does the farmer need to get 12 eggs in 6 days?

:lol:


----------



## Hahnker (Apr 25, 2007)

2 hens

When normalizing the times 
1 hen lays 1 egg every day
given the constraints of 12 eggs in 6 days its required to have 2 hens to be able to produce 2 eggs per day.


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

nope...try again


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

1 1/2 hens.


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

i no the answer, i wont tell because I had to cheat after trying to do it...


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

There are 4 cycles of 1.5 days in the 6 days.
If 1.5 chickens can lay 1.5 eggs in each cycle.
1.5 eggs * 4 cycles = 6

So you would only need 3 chickens to make 12 eggs in 6 days.


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

very good!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

http://funstufftosee.com/frogleaptest.html

It took me 3 tries to get this. My coworker got it on his first try, the other guy we work with got it in 10 minutes.


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

HA! Took me like 6 or 7 tries. That is tough.


----------

